# Kingmaker



## Dantardis (Oct 7, 2011)

Well,  here goes.  Here is the beginning of the Story Hour for my new campaign using the Pathfinder Kingmaker series.

The overall setting that I use is the world of Titan from the fighting fantasy books- as such I have relocated the Stolen Lands to the continent of the Old World, there are also a few other changes- I will be posting the outcomes of our gaming sessions, together with filling in some blanks for my characters from an NPC perspective.

Enjoy


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 7, 2011)

" Be it so known that the bearer of this charter has been charged by King Salamon , acting upon the greater good and authority vested within them by the office of the Regent of the King, has granted the right of exploration and travel within the wilderness regionn known as the Greenbelt.  Exploration should be limited to an area no further than 36 miles east and west and 60 miles south of Oleg's Trading Post.  The carrier of this charter should also strive against banditry and other unlawful behaviour to be encountered.  The punishment for unrepentant banditry, is as always, execution by sword or rope.  So witnessed on this 24th day of Reaping, under watchful eye of the Lordship of the king Salamon."


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 7, 2011)

Oleg and his wife Svetlana were in dire straits- a group of bandits were persecuting them.  One day, shortly before the bandits were to return a group of strangers arrived, a gnome, a dwarf, an elf, a half orc and two humans.  Maybe they could help.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 7, 2011)

At the time the campaign starter the party consisted of:

A human ranger - Robyn Longstrider
A human rogue - Da'poor
A half-orc druid
A dwarven druid- Enca
A fat elf wizard
A gnome fighter- Bamstick


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 8, 2011)

Arriving at Oleg's trading post it didn't take long for the group to find out what was going on and to act.

Robyn immediately started work on building a basic siege engine and catapult.  Meanwhile Dapoor and Bamstick started to create a hiding place with which to ambush the bandits.

Now all they had to do was wait.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 8, 2011)

After laying the ambush the group waited for the bandits.  About an hour laters several rough looking types approaching, led by a ferocious looking man.  

"Well Oleg, where's our taxes", he called out.

At this point, Robyn released the trigger on the catapult squashing two of them.  At the same point the fat elf leaped off the wall  to try and squash two of the bandits, unfortunately he missed and knocked himself out on the floor.

With a scream of rage Bamstick became a blur of movement and charged into the fray, hacking and screaming.

On the walls the two druids began murmuring the words of magic and weeds and plants grow up around the bandits, reaching out to try and grab them, hampering their movement.  Helping Bamstick and Robyn finish them off.

That left only the leader,, Haps, Dapoor circled him, weavaing until he found a weakness, until he was able to plunge his rapier deep into the bandit leader's chest.  Haps died in a gout of blood, a surprised look on his face.

Stopping to regroup, the group found one of the bandits still alive, he was quickly interrogted and spilt the beans, revealing there was another bandit camp downriver.

The remaining bandit was held in a cell overnight before being executed the following morning, justice in the Stolen Lands was swift.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 8, 2011)

Shortly after their battle with the bandits, Oleg presented the party with a message from King Salamon that he had received through a message spell.

It advised that the group's mission had changed they were to set up and colonise the Stolen Lands as a kingdom.

Quickly finding a suitable spot Dapoor was elected the Baron of the colony, with Robyn in charge of external security and Bamstick placed in charge of internal security and the half-orc put in charge of taxation and the economy.

The new city began to grow quickly and settlers flocked to it.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 8, 2011)

Setting off in search of the rest of the bandits the party eventually found their way to the campsite on the banks of the Thorn River.    Spying out the land they found a large number of bandits.

Deciding to sneak ahead Dapoor managed to swiftly move to a lookout post in a tree and climbed above it to confront the sentry.  However the sentry was stronger then he looked and a vicious melee combat broke out, Dapoor managed to win the day but not before the sentry had come within a hair's breadth of killing him.

Meanwhile Robyn readied his bow to take a shot at a patrolling bandit, whilst the two druids and the fat elf began casting spells.  The druids manages to cause the ground to become entangling again, hampering movement.  At the same time the fat elf cast a spell that caused a small blob of fire to stike the bandit camp.  Unfortunately he misjudged where to aim....

There was a mighty whoomph as the camp's oil supply erupted, burning to death two of the bandits in the backdraft.  In a short space of time, half of the surrounding trees were alight.

Robyn then began to fire arrows, unnerringly picking off bandits one by one.  Bamstick charged into the fray to confront a woman wielding two handaxes.  Combat rang as the two attacked each other, Bamstick finally being victorious.

With her dying breath, the woman said The Stag Lord will punish you..."

She got no further as Bamstick, bored of the conversation stuck his sword through her left eye.  He then took a pull on his dogend and drained his cup of ale.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 9, 2011)

Heading further into the wilderness, the group decided to attack the Stag Lord's fortress.  Taking a few engineers from the town Robyn built a few catapults with flaming pitch.

CRASH!!!!!!!!!

The first block hit the walls of the fortress, which were already crumbling, a second followed immediately taking down one of the towers.

In the fortress pandemonium broke lose, the bandits started to pick up weapons and armour and one of the lieutenants ran to wake the Stag Lord.  At the same pointm the rest of the group run towards the main gate.

Crash, a third boulder hit the sentry tower, sending it plummeting to the ground, crushing two hapless bandits to death.

Bamstick entered the fray, hacking and slicing,bandits falling to the right and left.  At this point a larger figure entered the battle, wearing a stag helmet.

By this time about half of the fortress had been destroyed, Dapoor and the druids were busy picking off survivords one by one.

Bamstick charged the Stag Lord, who appeared to be suffering from the effects of alcoholism.  He rained blows down on Bamstick or tried to- Bamstick was able to finish him off.

Once again the party was victorious.


----------

